# A brief synopsis?



## Quickened (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been pondering this a while now. When i came to this little subsection i wondered what it is all about. I quick glanced through some of the pages here (The last couple) thinking there would be an explanation of what these thread will contain but i found none.

Is it possible to either give me a brief rundown of what is being discussed here?
- What is Federal Vision
- What is the New perspective on Paul
- What is shepardism

The responses can be long or short. Just something to give some insight. Links could be helpful as well.

If a mod finds this thread unsuitable for the section please feel free to delete it. If not maybe a sticky could be made down the road for new comers to the forum as an insight as to what to find here, rules (if any) etc. 

Thanks in advance brothers! (and sisters?)


----------

